# Datenaustausch zwischen Vipa und S7 300 über Can Bus



## schroednix (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

zurzeit arbeite ich an einem Projekt wo ich zwischen einer S7 300 Can Karte von der Firma Helmholz und einer Vipa Can Daten über CAN Bus austauschen möchte. Kann mir eventuell jemand zu der Projektierung ein paar Tips geben? 

Mit freundlichem Gruss

schroednix


----------



## Peter Fredehorst (22 Januar 2007)

*Datenaustausch VIPA --> CAN*

Der Datenaustausch zwischen einer SPS und VIPA CANmaster wird mittels EDS-Datei und dem Konfiguarationstool WinCoCT realisiert.
Über das Konfigurationstool WinCoCT wird grafisch das sogenannte PDO-Linking/Mapping unterstützt. Die Daten der PDOs liegen direkt im Prozeßabbild der SPS.
Bei der Erstellung einer kleinen Demo bin ich gerne behilflich.
Solltest Du größere Probleme haben, ist es immer ratsam sich direkt an den Support zu wenden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## schroednix (24 Januar 2007)

Danke

Das Programmiertool habe ich kürzlich erst bekommen und werde mich erstmal damit vertraut machen. 

Sollte ich hilfe benötigen werde ich mich wieder melden

schroednix


----------



## schroednix (20 Februar 2007)

Wie ich im Januar ins SPS-Forum gestellt habe arbeite ich an eine Projekt um Daten von einer S7 300 Can von Helmholz zu einer Vipa Can 200 zu übertragen.

Mittlerweile konnte ich die Software registrieren lassen und habe versucht einen Datenaustausch zwischen zwei Vipa Can Baugruppen zu erstellen da ich bis jetzt noch keine EDS Datei zur S7 300 Karte von Helmholz bekommen konnte.

Mein Problem besteht nun darin das die Master CPU den slave nicht erkennt und die Slave CPU im sog. Preoptional modus steht und ich somit keine DAten austauschen kann. 

Du du mir angeboten hast bei einem kleinen Beispielprogramm behilflich zu sein würde ich gerne auf dieses Angebot zurück kommen. 

Vielen Dank iim Vorraus

Torben


----------



## Longbow (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Der Peter ist diese Woche noch im Urlaub.
Reicht es noch nächste Woche?


Gruß


----------



## cbokholt (23 Februar 2007)

schroednix schrieb:


> Wie ich im Januar ins SPS-Forum gestellt habe arbeite ich an eine Projekt um Daten von einer S7 300 Can von Helmholz zu einer Vipa Can 200 zu übertragen.
> 
> Mittlerweile konnte ich die Software registrieren lassen und habe versucht einen Datenaustausch zwischen zwei Vipa Can Baugruppen zu erstellen da ich bis jetzt noch keine EDS Datei zur S7 300 Karte von Helmholz bekommen konnte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Torben,

kurze Gegenfrage: Die CAN300 soll der CANopen Master sein ? Oder ist die jetzt schon "aus dem Spiel" ?

Die CAN300 Baugruppe von Helmholz ist im Gegensatz zur CAN-Schnittstelle in der VIPA CPU kein reiner CANopen Master, sondern eine CAN Layer 2 Schnittstelle. Um mit dieser Karte CANopen Master zu fahren, werden spezielle Hantierungsbausteine verwendet, die diese Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen. Da Step 7 Hantierungsbausteine naturgemäß keine EDS-Datei schlucken, ist es auch nicht möglich diese Datei zu verwenden.

Die Hantierungsbausteine sind bei Helmholz erhältlich, u.a. auch für LENZE-Systembus, CANopen Slave und es gibt auch eine Vielzahl spezieller CAN-Anwendungen, wie z.B. SAE J1939 und viele proprietäre Protokolle.

Das Handbuch mit der Beschreibung der Hantierungsbausteine zur CAN300 ist auf der Internetseite von Helmholz zu finden.

MfG,
C. Bokholt


----------



## schroednix (26 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Ja die CAN 300 ist erstmal aus dem Spiel. Versuche der zeit zwei Vipa-Can CPU´s miteinander  zu koppeln was mir etwas schwer fällt da ich zwar mit Win Co Ct die Software dafür habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung wie ich so ein Projekt richtig Anlege.

Zur zeit ist die zweite VIPA-CAN in Bestellung hoffe das sie bald bei uns eintriffft und ich dann weiter testen kann!

Tipp´s und kniffe nehme ich natürlich gern entgegen...

Mfg Schroednix


----------



## SPS-Looser (9 Juli 2008)

*Can Bus*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe eine Siemens S300 mit dem CAN BUS Modul CAN300 von Helmholz und eine Steuerung eines anderen Hersteller die eine CAN BUS Anbindung haben soll. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von CAN BUS Verbindungen. In diesem Fall soll die S300 der Master sein und die andere Steuerung Slave. Welche weiteren Informationen brauche ich damit das ganz überhaupt funktioniert. Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Also Informationen über das richtige Protokoll u.s.w und wie ich am besten an das Problem ran gehe!!????

Mfg


----------



## cbokholt (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo "SPS-Looser" (da fehlt wohl etwas der Optimismus, oder?).

Die erste Frage ist, welches Protokoll wird verwenndet, d.h welches Protokoll verwenden die Geräte, die mit der S7-300 verbunden werden?

Prinzipiell ist der CAN-Bus KEIN "Plug-and-Play" Bus, wie der Profibus. Er hat eine gänzlich andere Philisophie.
Der Profibus ist ein Master-Slave Bus für Dezentrale Peripherie. Der Master fragt reihum alle Teilnehmer ab, sendet und holt die Daten. An diesem Verhalten kann man nicht viel ändern, d.h. es läuft einfach so ab...

Der CAN-Bus ist ein Nachrichtenorientierter Broadcast-Bus. Hier kann jeder reden, wann er will und alle hören mit (es gibt erstmal keinen Bus-Zyklus).
Das Kommunikationsverhalten des CAN-Bus, insbesondere mit den höheren Protokollen wie CANopen, Devicenet oder SAE J 1939, lässt sich beliebig auf den Anwendungsfall "einstellen".

Und genau hier liegt das Problem vieler Neuanwender. Man muß sich mit dem Protokoll beschäftigen, sonst bekommt man den Bus nicht sinnvoll zum Laufen. Man muß z.B. beim CANopen wissen, was und wozu "Objekte", "SDO", "PDO", "NMT", "Nodeguarding" und "Heartbeat" sind.

Eine kurze Erläuterung des CANopen Protokolls ist in unseren Handbüchern für die CAN 300, CAN 400 oder den DP/CAN-Koppler enthalten. 
Weiterführende Informationen findet man im Internet u.a. bei der CiA (CAN in Automation): http://www.can-cia.org/

Ansonsten empfehle ich allen Neuanwendern auf jeden Fall eine Schulung zu machen. Die CiA bietet sehr ausführliche an. Wir (Systeme Helmholz) bieten regelmässig 1 Tages Schulungen für CAN, CANopen und die Verwendung der Produkte an.

Wenn es denn das CANopen Protokoll ist und die CAN 300 oder CAN 400 ins Spiel kommt, dann gibt es für die Baugruppen in Step 7 Hantierungsbausteine für CANopen Master, die die Grundfunktionen (SDO, PDO, NMT, Nodeguarding) enthalten. Auch diese sind in den Handbüchern erläutert [Alle Handbücher sind bei uns immer downloadbar]. 
Die Baugruppe kann aber auch als CANopen Slave genutzt werden, falls die Gegenseite der Master ist.

Sollte aber keines der o.g. Protokolle genutzt werden, dann kann die CAN 300 auch auf "Layer 2" betrieben werden. Das bedeutet, daß jedes CAN-Telegramm direkt in die SPS übertragen wird. Die Interpretation des Inhalts (Bedeutung) kann vom SPS-Programmierer selber gemacht werden. Damit ist "alles" möglich, bedeutet aber auch mehr Programmieraufwand.

Viel Spaß,
Carsten Bokholt


----------

